# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Türk Telekomda neler oluyor?

## bozok

Türk Telekom'da neler oluyor??   

*Vedat YENERER 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 21/10/2007 



Adı Türk kalsa da sahibi Türk olmayan Türk Telekomğda neler oluyor? 

Stratejik değil yalanı ile, İMF dayatmaları sonucu %51ği satılan Türk Telekom  karıştı. Devletin elinde olduğu zaman çok daha fazla personel istihdam edilen Telekomğda bugüne kadar hiç grev yapılmamış. İşçi ücretlerinde problem olmamış. Kurum sürekli kar etmişti. şimdi ilk defa kurum çalışanları grev yapıyor. Bu da sözde Lübnanğlı Hariri, perde arkasında ise İngiliz istihbaratının kontrolünde olduğu zaman Telekomun içine sızan 3 İngiliz istihbarat ajanı sınır dışı edilmişti.

Milliyetçi Bakan Enis üksüzğü Telekom nedeni ayağının kaydırılması ve Kemal Dervişğin alelacele ABDğye gidip ğçıkarımız tehlikedeğ raporu vermesinin ardındaki gerçekler şimdi ortaya daha net çıkıyor.

MİT, TSK ve Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü haberleşmesinin alt yapısını AKP tarafından tekel durumuna getirilen sahibi Türk olmayan ğTürk Telekomğdan alıyor. 

Bugünlerde TSKğnın sınır ötesi harekatı söz konusu iken, Türk Telekom işçileri neden greve zorlanıyor. 

1 haftadır grev devam ederken futbol yorumcularına bile müdahale eden hükümet bu greve neden müdahil olmuyor? 

Bir başka örnek verecek olursak, Türk Hava Meydanlarındaki greve anında müdahale eden hükümet, gittikçe riski yükselen bu grevi sizce neden görmezden geliyor. Dinci ve AKP yanlısı medya bu grevi ve zararlarından hiç ama hiç söz etmiyor. 

Türk Telekom Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Celaleddin Dinçer art arda düzenlenen sabotajlardan söz etti. Bu söylemden vahim bir gerçekle daha  karşılaşıyoruz.. Birileri tarafından önemli bir süreç başladığı anda kesildiği söylenen kabloların yedeği olmadığı ortaya çıktı. İşin bir başka boyutu, bu haber ile teröristler de bu bilgiye sahip oldular ve göbek atıyorlar. Gizli bir el ve Türkiyeğdeki uşakları zor duruma düşeceği beklenen çocuk katillerine hemen destek oluyor Ayrıca edindiğim bilgilere göre kesintiler büyük oranda Güneydoğu illerinde de olmuş. 

Bu arada tesadüfe bakın ki Gaziantepğte de telefon hatlarının dağıtım dolapları yakılmış, emniyetin Doğu ve Güneydoğu yüksek hız devreleri kesilmiş.

Telekom Yetkilileri ğsendikanın yaptığı sabotajğ diyor. Türkiyeğnin en milliyetçi sendikası da bu sabotajı kabul etmiyor. 

Pekiii, şu aklınıza gelmiyor mu?  

Bütün bu sabotajlar yabancı istihbaratların provokasyonu olamaz mı? Bunlar her zaman yapılabilir şeyler. Bunlar sağ-sol dönemlerinde nasıl yapıldı ise, 15 yaşındaki çocukların eline nasıl silah verildi ise şimdi de bu sabotajlar yaptırılamaz mı?

Bütün illerde sendika ile Telekom arasındaki sinir harbi yaşanıyor. Konuştuğumuz işçiler tedirgin. Basın ve televizyonlar bu greve ilgisiz. Hükümet emri almış, görmezden geliyor. Ve ipler giderek geriliyor. üok vahim durumlara gebe olan bu grevin ardındaki asıl gerçek ortaya çıktığında çok geç kalınmış olabilir.

Güneydoğumuzda onca olay olurken, bu grev her türlü provokasyona açıktır. Yetkililer bu işe biran önce el atmalıdır. Yoksa bu danışlı-dönüşlü bir durum diye inanmaya başlayacağız.

Türk Telekomğun satışı Tayip Erdoğanğın eş başkanı olduğu BOP doğrultusunda IMFğnin emri ile  gerçekleşmiştir.  

Bundan AKP kadar MHP,CHP VE ANAP da sorumludur. Hatta sesini çıkarmayan Sayın Baykal ve CHPğsi de... ğTürk Telekom Stratejik değildirğ diyen yalancılar da şimdi yalanlarının altında eziliyor. Ama olan Türk milletine ve Türkiyeğnin çıkarlarına oluyor. 

Farkında mısınız? Bütün bu oyunlar açık açık oynanırken vatanseverlerin keskin dişi, uyumayan gözü olması gereken MHP yönetimi, AKPğnin kadın kolları gibi  çalışmaya devam ediyor.

*

----------

